# Rocky Patel is coming



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

To our monthly cigar dinner herf..Wonder if he would be offended if I gave him one of my Cigars...Should be fun though..Your welcome to come if your in the neiborhood..


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm too far away to make it but have a great time. Tell Rocky beez said hi


----------

